# Tojiro DP F-312 vs F-807



## Xavier_1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

After reading the reviews for entry level knives, I decided to go with the Tojiro DP series. So I did a search on the market and I found two knives:
Tojiro DP F-312 (~$35)
Tojiro DP F-807 (~$70)

F-807 has a full bolster whereas F-312 does not, but they seem to be made out of the same steel (VG-10, please correct me if I am wrong). I don't know how this feature could costs an extra $30, but I would like to know if anyone knows what other differences are between these two knives. Which one would you recommend?

I mainly want to use the knife to slice thin slice of meat (beef/pork/chicken) without bones. I have used a friend's Shun classic chef knife and the handling felt good to me (, and I mention this mainly because I hope it makes it easier for the more experienced to give me suggestion/advice).

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Xavier_1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

For completeness, the links to the two knives:
F-807 https://www.chefknivestogo.com/todpchkn18.html
F-312 https://chefknivesjapan.com/product...ayers-with-no-bolster-chefs-knife-180mm-f-312


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

wide bevel on stainless is a red flag for me and I don't like that handle on the cheaper one


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Forget buying most anything on CKTG, the 807 typically sells around 40. Don't know anything about the 307, but I personally like coffin handles, the wide bevel sometimes helps with food release, but ultimately we'd like to know edge thickness, and like other WB's it likely lacks distill taper at the tip. Since pricing of the 2 are close could guess it mostly cuts as well as the 807, but I never hear it recommended.


----------



## Xavier_1990 (Feb 23, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Forget buying most anything on CKTG, the 807 typically sells around 40. Don't know anything about the 307, but I personally like coffin handles, the wide bevel sometimes helps with food release, but ultimately we'd like to know edge thickness, and like other WB's it likely lacks distill taper at the tip. Since pricing of the 2 are close could guess it mostly cuts as well as the 807, but I never hear it recommended.


Thanks for the input. (However I cannot find any online seller that offers the Tojiro DP 210mm at around $40. Was the price you mentioned from a store?)


----------

